# Lan aktivieren auf ABIT Motherboard



## weedo (2. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

da ich nun sehr viel gesucht und nichts gefunden habe, versuche ich nun mein Glück hier.

Ich habe ein ABIT AN8 SLI Fatality Mainboard. Nun möchte ich die Netzwerkkarte auf dem Mainboard im BIOS aktivieren.

Ich habe im Bios folgendes eingeschalten: Integrated Peripherals -> Onchip PCI Device -> LAN Controller auf Auto und Lan Boot Rom auf Enabled.

Wenn ich jetzt im Windows XP mir die Verbindungen anzeigen lasse, ist nur eine vorhanden. Die 1394-Verbindung vom Firewire.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir einer von euch helfen kann.

lg weedo


----------



## fluessig (3. Dezember 2008)

Was dir fehlt ist wohl einfach nur der Treiber. Findet Windows denn die Netzwerkkarte? 

Probier mal folgendes:
In der Systemsteuerung->Hardware mal mit dem Assistenten suchen, oder im Gerätemanager (Systemsteuerung->System->Hardware->Geräte-Manager) nach gelben Fragezeichen ausschau halten. Wenn du dann Geräte findest installierst du mit der CD die dem Mainboard beilag den Treiber.
Du kannst natürlich auch einfach auf Verdacht den Treiber von der CD installieren, sollte auch klappen.

Gruß 
fluessig


----------

